# Hello... Im New Here! Anyone fancy a chat?



## Hayley Broomfield (Apr 21, 2016)

Good Morning, My Name is Hayley Broomfield, i was diagnosed in May 2008

It was the most dreadful time of my life as i was only 16 and was visiting my nan in hospital after coming back from holiday. we was unaware that i was T1D but some symptoms kind of gave it away, this day i had blood tests at my local GP and was awaiting results but it was bank holiday weekend so i would of been waiting a very long time!

Luckily i visited my nan because seeing my nan so poorly it had made my body shut down (very high blood sugars they couldnt read it) so ended up in children a&e where ALOT of people was crowded around me and it was so scary because all i remember was a doctor saying "Hi Hayley im Dr Bla Bla and im just going to give you a injection" not knowning im terrfied of injections/needles so this sent me a little bit emotional and ended up crying and screaming but when they explained why i was feeling like this because i needed this injection.
Once they explained to me about how i had been feeling and my child mood swings was all because i was T1D it kind of made sense and just wanted to feel better again and at that minute i knew my life was about to change and i would need to keep taking these injections to keep alive.

I then spend 6 days in high dependence ward in Southampton hospital whilst everyone was pricking my finger and injecting me, Then i was told i couldn't eat cake anymore - to be honest at this time i was so upset about not eating cake because i still had birthday cake left over.

i think i done pretty well with getting stuck into checking my bloods and eating at the right times for my injections but i was so upset that i wasnt like everyone else, i use to hide the fact i was diabetic and i didnt want anyone seeing me. Many of times i was called a junkie or being told i was taking drugs when actually these drugs keep me alive, i did go through a bad year when i turned 18 because i wanted to be like all my friends and go out drinking and that is what i did - yes it made me very poorly and i had very upset parents because they hated seeing me in such a state all the time but i just thought going out being drunk was what every normal person wanted to do (yes i was very young and stupid).

Luckily after 1 year of being a stupid 18 year old i met my husband - Adam, he has been nothing but my rock since day one. He changed the silly 18 year old party animal to believing that my world wasn't over because i was diabetic, Without him i dont think i would be as strong as i am now! - Hes a keeper!

Im now 8 years down the line and unfortunately still diabetic (hehe) but im happily married to a man who has stuck by my hypos & hypers and my crazy mood swings!

I still have emotional break downs but dont we all? (Please dont say im the only one!! lol)

id love to know how people are getting on and your stories!

Sorry if ive ranted on its weird to be writing my story and its made me very emotional as its the first time ive ever done this!

Have a great day


----------



## Carolg (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi Hayley and welcome to forum. Thanks for sharing your story, and I can imagine it was an emotional thing to do. 

My story is boring. I,m 62 and diagnosed type 2 in November. Not pleased that my body is letting me down, but it's done no bad so far, and coping with change now. I find The forum has been really helpful for putting things in perspective, and cause I live alone, sometimes a place to say the emotional things I might not say to my family, although once written, I can often then say them. Recently I wrote an emotional post 6 times and deleted it six times, but writing it all down helped me get through some personal miseries. 
Have a lovely day


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum. There's plenty of very helpful folks round here to chew the fat with.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 21, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. There's plenty of very helpful folks round here to chew the fat with.


Better than sooking the carbs Lynn.(spell checker charged that to smoking ???)


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 21, 2016)

Welcome on board Hayley. You've come to the right place! We all go into meltdown occasionally
Sounds like you've found one of the good guys.


----------



## Hayley Broomfield (Apr 21, 2016)

Morning Carlog, Your a real newbie!

i know where you are coming from i wrote this twice and kept deleting it then ended up crying writing it because ive never really done anything like this before! 

How are you coping with all the change?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi Hayley, welcome to the forum  Really pleased to hear that Adam came along and has helped you to turn things around after your 'year of madness'  Here's a coincidence - I was diagnosed in May 2008, and was also in Southampton Hospital for 8 days recovering! I also was extremely ill at diagnosis (DKA), but the moment I got some insulin I couldn't believe how much better I felt! I got great support from the DSNs at the Royal South Hants after leaving hospital, and since diagnosis I have been able to manage my diabetes very well  What insulin are you on?


----------



## Hayley Broomfield (Apr 21, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi Hayley, welcome to the forum  Really pleased to hear that Adam came along and has helped you to turn things around after your 'year of madness'  Here's a coincidence - I was diagnosed in May 2008, and was also in Southampton Hospital for 8 days recovering! I also was extremely ill at diagnosis (DKA), but the moment I got some insulin I couldn't believe how much better I felt! I got great support from the DSNs at the Royal South Hants after leaving hospital, and since diagnosis I have been able to manage my diabetes very well  What insulin are you on?



WOW!!!!!! No way!! i was in hospital at the end of may 28th - wow spooky lol!! ooo DKA isnt good  Im on a pump so its novarapid day/night.

I was on novarapid during the day and glargan at night until June last year 

My diabetes are alot better now im on the pump but i find i cant shift any weight


----------



## Hayley Broomfield (Apr 21, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Welcome on board Hayley. You've come to the right place! We all go into meltdown occasionally
> Sounds like you've found one of the good guys.



Its so nice to know your not alone!


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 21, 2016)

Southampton Hospital for me too. I left my pancreas behind when I went home!


----------



## Hayley Broomfield (Apr 21, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Welcome on board Hayley. You've come to the right place! We all go into meltdown occasionally
> Sounds like you've found one of the good guys.



yes he a good guy


----------



## Hayley Broomfield (Apr 21, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Southampton Hospital for me too. I left my pancreas behind when I went home!



Its all Southampton hospitals fault i reckon lol!!!


----------



## Carolg (Apr 21, 2016)

Hayley Broomfield said:


> Morning Carlog, Your a real newbie!
> 
> i know where you are coming from i wrote this twice and kept deleting it then ended up crying writing it because ive never really done anything like this before!
> 
> How are you coping with all the change?



Doing well Hayley. Bad meltdown a month ago, but picked myself up, dusted myself down, and went back to drawing board(with more meds), and am a lot better. Cleared out some of the "stuff" in my wardrobe and hous, and that took out a lot of the stuff in my head and made me look at myself in the mirror and see the difference on the outside (stopping wearing clothes 2-3 sizes too big)- if that makes sense. My biggest bogie is exercise-but I am walking a wee bit more and getting off my bum a good bit more. Hope your tears washed away some of the pain you had maybe held on to. Look forward to the rainbow


----------



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2016)

Hayley Broomfield said:


> WOW!!!!!! No way!! i was in hospital at the end of may 28th - wow spooky lol!! ooo DKA isnt good  Im on a pump so its novarapid day/night.
> 
> I was on novarapid during the day and glargan at night until June last year
> 
> My diabetes are alot better now im on the pump but i find i cant shift any weight


I was diagnosed on May 26th, left hospital on June 4th  I was supposed to be running a marathon in Stockholm on May 31st! Needless to say, I didn't make it


----------



## Hayley Broomfield (Apr 21, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I was diagnosed on May 26th, left hospital on June 4th  I was supposed to be running a marathon in Stockholm on May 31st! Needless to say, I didn't make it



yes i bet you didnt! poor us! cant believe we diagnosed like around the same time! its crazy!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2016)

Hayley Broomfield said:


> yes i bet you didnt! poor us! cant believe we diagnosed like around the same time! its crazy!


It's a small world  I thought it was just a bad stomach bug, but it didn't get better and I ended up ringing 999


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 21, 2016)

Welcome Hayley from a T2 who's 16 months in.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 21, 2016)

LOL at all you newbies !!

Hayley - Welcome to the gang - here I mean, you were already one of the D gang.  I'm going to tell you something important - you are NORMAL, mate.  We all have meltdowns - a lot to begin with and then as time goes by, they get less - actually as we get more comfortable and confident with our own body's way of presenting the D to us, and as we get more c and c with dealing with it so that it is reasonably easy to live with. I'm forever posting a link to 'The Five Stages of Grief' - I wasn't shown this until 30+ years after diagnosis - and it would have been SO comforting to have had it in 1972!  It's about bereavement - cos whether you've ever thought of it like that or not - I hadn't - it IS bereavement, cos we truly have all 'lost' something of our previous selves, haven't we?  Have a read, even if you think I'm batty, as you'll recognise the stages you've already gone through, and will be able to see how far you are down the line of getting rid of it!  It's comforting, it absolutely confirms your normality!  http://www.businessballs.com/elisabeth_kubler_ross_five_stages_of_grief.htm

I was lucky in some respects - already married to my 'Adam' at diagnosis.  He was replaced later by a Pete LOL - and I've still got him! (- a serial monogamist, me.)  Exceedingly useful for a girl to have!


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi Hayley, My Diabetic story starts 31 years ago, my daughter who was only 11 months old was diagnosed type 1 after being poorly for 6 weeks. My wife and I were only 19 at the time. (Please if you ever meet her don't let on I've just given away her age) My daughter is now 32 and a mum to my grandson. I got Type 2 about 10 years ago, stupidly on my part I didn't really start looking after myself properly until Feb this year. Stupid because I knew all the risks/complications I have a good GP who is also a diabetic, no excuses just plain stupid. Great to hear your story, my daughter went through the rebellion bit at 18, maybe everyone does to some extent.  hope your journey is a good one. Al


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi Haley, welcome to the forum.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 22, 2016)

Welcome Haley, You have joined a good forum .


----------



## khskel (Apr 22, 2016)

A belated welcome from me too


----------

